# Hobbs switch Setting/Calibration/Adjustment



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

So here we go as part of a pretty complex water/meth system that includes post inter-cooler, direct port, and pre-turbo injection you better bet there is a Hobbs switch or two in there lol. I looked on line for ways to set them up and found a lot of add lights, add pressure to the system to simulate boost and look at your boost gauge. That just did not seem like the way to go so i set out out for a simple and safe way to go about it.

Its not ground breaking stuff here but hopefully it helps some people out there,that like me had no idea where to start.

Tools:These are recommended but anything that has the same action will do.

Volt meter:My cheapy from HB Freight did the job just fine I also own this one.
http://www.amazon.com/Dragonpad-Dig...TF8&qid=1429762373&sr=8-2&keywords=volt+meter

Mityvac: or similar pressure /vacuum tester. I highly recommend the unit I am going to link it is nice quality has a case and will do all kinds of other things bleed brakes, pressure test cooling systems, set pressure on and MBC and so on so handy this guy.
http://www.amazon.com/Mityvac-MITMV...e=UTF8&qid=1429762506&sr=8-3&keywords=mityvac

So this is where it gets real simple lol.

Get your your mityvac hook up a line to the vacuum port on your Hobbs switch or any pressure activated device. 
Next set your volt meter to measure ohm( this can easy be found on the directions with your volt meter) you will have a zero reading when you have a threw connection or juice on in this case. 
Connect your meter to the terminals of the switch and start pumping that guy you will see the reading on your meter zero out when the switch is activated. 
Most of these switched have an adjustment done by Alan wrench some of the boost controllers for meth kits have a knob.
Next just crank the adjustment up or down,bleed pressure, and retest until you get the desired setting.
Once you get it set retest a few times to make sure.
Done.

Got a few pics below. 
Look for my fallowing post that will include wiring and all the good stuff for a nuts meth set up.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

This is a fantastic contribution, sir. Let's hope that others ask questions so that you may answer and make a fairly "doable" process a true "no-brainer".


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for this. My setup utilizes a Hobbs switch and tuning it has always been a pain. 

Out of curiosity, have you worked out some kind of adjusting guideline where X rotations = Y PSI?


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

bootymac said:


> Thanks for this. My setup utilizes a Hobbs switch and tuning it has always been a pain.
> 
> Out of curiosity, have you worked out some kind of adjusting guideline where X rotations = Y PSI?


I have not ...im willing to bet it varies from manufacture to manufacture


----------

